# Rectification taking more than 9 months



## PavanPatke (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello All,

On July 1st, 2018 I received by CSV extension (approved) but company name was misspelled. I applied for rectification on July 3rd and its been 9th week and I have not received the visa yet.

1. Does this usually take this long? 
2. How can we expedite this?

I tried calling DHA and all they can say is "visa is still in progress".

Please help. Thank you


----------



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Pavan,

Did you receive the amended Visa


----------

